# Destin Pass



## tmv1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hit the east jetty in the late morning to see what I could get into. It was pretty slow the first 45 minutes or so then the bonito moved in. Chucked a 1/2oz rattle trap out a few times and fish on. Never caught a bobo before and man it was fun, it made about 6 runs and took me 10 minutes to get it in the yak.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice. Looks like you had some good fishing conditions today. 

I finally made myself one of those crates the other day; love that handle!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice !! 
did you get your new seat?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

How long does it take to get to the jetties wife wants to try somewhere different.


----------



## tmv1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

Tres the conditions were perfect, I find myself saying that a lot but it's true. 

Oscar- The Destin bridge is about 3 minutes away from the put in point and depending on the currents and wind it takes anywhere from 10-25 minutes to the jetty, so you could hit both of them no problem. That was only the second time that I went to that area, the first time there were 3-4 ft swells, 8mph wind and big boats coming in the pass which made it not very fun, I left after about 10 minutes. 

Today was my first time out with the new seat and it is comfortable, none of the wiggling around after 4 hours like normal. I need to make a few adjustments and I think it will be even better.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet. Do you do pretty good in that area?


----------



## tmv1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't really fished the bridge but I know that guys do pretty well with the reds on a incoming or outgoing tide and today when I passed it there was a boat I saw yank up two sheepheads. 

I think the jetty area is pretty productive from talking to people at the bait shop but only my second time there so not sure. I will say the first time I went out the 10 minutes I was there I saw tons of bait fish, birds diving and bonitos. I'm sure there are others here who know the area pretty good. 

I am planning on going out there a lot more though after today's trip.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice photo. Thanks for the tip on the 1/2 ounce rattle trap you were using.


----------



## tmv1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

Night Wing said:


> Nice photo. Thanks for the tip on the 1/2 ounce rattle trap you were using.


No problem. Not positive but the guys next to me who caught one looked like they were using a yo-zuri crystal minnow or something very similar.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

tmv1976 said:


> Hit the east jetty in the late morning to see what I could get into. It was pretty slow the first 45 minutes or so then the bonito moved in. Chucked a 1/2oz rattle trap out a few times and fish on. Never caught a bobo before and man it was fun, it made about 6 runs and took me 10 minutes to get it in the yak.


Nice. Bobos can be fun. We caught several 30 inchers last year off of Destin.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

We liked playing with them this past summer off of OB. Used a McD straw rig- I keep tackle for them in my saltwater kit for Spanish Macs. We tore them up. Nice way to keep the kids interested in fishing. They'd have caught them all day long...


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Destin is fun, you can go north around the C.G. station to some terrific grass and flats with adjoining deep water. Good stand up pompano fishing,trout,flounder and slot reds. The east side of east jetty can hold pompano in the spring. Sometimes the sharks are thick.Outside end/edge of west jetty hoss reds. Good thing is when the wind is kickin from east or west you have protected water. Crab island is entertaining in the summer!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*Destin*

Put in at the western base of bridge, turn left towards the C.G. station for terrific grass and flats w/ adjoining deep water. You have to stay out of the roped out area to the C.G. station but you can still cast all the way to their jetty. Turn south and head for the pass, only 1/2 mile,end of west jetty has some Bulls off the tip,eastern side of east jetty w/ hold pompano in spring but sometimes is loaded w/ sharks. I"ve seen alot of mangrove snapper snorkling the jetties. Probably not good to go during peak or max tide flow due to intense current. Pomps and flounder love the pass and lots of stuff around the bridge.


----------



## tmv1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

Navking thanks for the tips on the jetties and outside of the pass. I hit the flats a lot the end of summer and fall but don't know much of the other areas you talked about.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

The Destin pass can be VERY congested during anytime except the winter months with BIG charter boats traveling through at full tilt- and the big wakes that go along. The current through there is also a serious concern for yakkers. Just saying from past experience that you would want to avoid the jetty area during the morning run out of the charter boats and then be aware of their return in the afternoon.


----------

